# Flushing Helpp!!!



## smokeup420 (May 14, 2009)

hey guys i need your help, my babys suposed to be done in 4 weeks from today. Do I Need To Flush?Whaen should i do it? how do i do it? and how many times???? if some one could tell me how to do it it would be a big helpp

 its a 2 gal bucket if that helps. n i did look threw other post, couldnt find nething


----------



## PencilHead (May 14, 2009)

To some here flushing means no nutes, only water.  To others it means running about 3 times the container of pH adjusted water through your pot.  I use Fox Farm and they suggest giving no nutes for the last week for edibles and, ahem, ingestibles.


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 14, 2009)

pencilheads right ,,,
but if you mean flushing as in flushing threw i would stop your nutes 2 weeks before hand ,,,and then if your using a 2 gal pot u will want to slowly pour upto 6gals of ph tested water threw slowly i find its easiest to do this in a bath,,,,,then just use plain ph water for the remainder of the grow ,,,,
eace:


----------



## newgreenthumb (May 15, 2009)

One week prior to harvest is usually enough


----------



## smokeup420 (May 15, 2009)

okk so this is what ill do(lemme know if its ight). on week 8 (2 weeks b4 complet)i will stop giving nute and continue watering normaly with ph adjusted water.(like iv been doing). then one week prior to harvest i will give 6gal. or p.h water, very slowly... is this correct? or is that to much water? and should i give it all 6 slowly at once or over a hour or two???

thanks for the help guys


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 15, 2009)

yes do what your doing and give the water slowely over a couple of hrs give or take ,,,congrats on getting to harvest eace:


----------



## megan23247 (May 16, 2009)

:yeahthat:


----------



## framingman001 (May 16, 2009)

What you are doing with the 6 or so gal's of wateris cleaning the soil and roots of any nutes left over. So your end product is pure for your tasting pleasure . Like UKgirl said the tub is the easiest place to do so. Just pt ut your plant under the faucet and turn the water on very slow , so the water doesn't over flow the pot just drain out the holes on the bottom of the pot.  IMO that is             and yes congrats on the harvest


----------



## newgreenthumb (May 16, 2009)

be careful in flushing so as not to drown the root mass


----------



## StoneyBud (May 16, 2009)

Or, you could just skip the flushing and tell everyone you flushed the plants. I can promise you they won't know any difference.

Because there is none. Just a big ole myth that keeps getting propagated by true believers without real proof.

Good luck to you regardless of what you do!

If flushing your plants makes you warm and fuzzy, then flush away!

It won't hurt your plants either. It just deprives them of what they need to finish growing to their optimum. Kinda like "Hey lets not feed Grandma for the last 4 weeks of her life. It's gonna make her feel better!" Hahahahaahahaha


----------



## cuy103 (May 17, 2009)

:yeahthat:

I think the only time a flush is necessary is when you are experiencing nutrient lock out.  That's the time when you need to clean your roots and flush them out with plain ph adjusted water or a flushing solution.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## smokeup420 (May 17, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Or, you could just skip the flushing and tell everyone you flushed the plants. I can promise you they won't know any difference.
> 
> Because there is none. Just a big ole myth that keeps getting propagated by true believers without real proof.
> 
> ...


 yea i hurd that somewhere befor and it makes sence, i prob just gonna smoke it my self, n yeai wanna di it to traist better.....hopefully lol thanks guys, n gals


----------



## SmokinAce (May 18, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Or, you could just skip the flushing and tell everyone you flushed the plants. I can promise you they won't know any difference.
> 
> Because there is none. Just a big ole myth that keeps getting propagated by true believers without real proof.
> 
> ...






2 words.....      absolutely hilarious.:hubba:


----------



## zipflip (May 18, 2009)

he made a good analogy out of it tho IMO.  lol now even the dimwittedest of dimwits can/should be able to understand it lol
  and me i could not tell you if it myth or truth but in a way both seem true to a point. meanin the flush prior to harvest for better taste, but ya prolly lose a lil yield or somethin by  starvin it, who knows.
  but i can honestly say i have smoked homegrown before and the dude who grew an smoke wit me said he forgot to flush it before harvest.  i was bitchin bout how the darn joint would always go out between hits. he said it cuz too many nutes left in plant. 
  idk if true or not  but it does seem like it does make sense to me.


----------



## StoneyBud (May 18, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> i was bitchin bout how the darn joint would always go out between hits. he said it cuz too many nutes left in plant.
> idk if true or not  but it does seem like it does make sense to me.


Hey, me too man. Everyone knows nutes are fireproof! Damn fireproof nutes get all bunched up in one spot in a J and the fire runs for the hills!

hehe, just kiddin man. No stress. The problem is that the only proof of flushing benefits is in stories told by individuals who wouldn't know a double blind test if it bit them in the butt.

It's kind of like the various fanatics in the religous world; they tell you you have to believe that THEY are telling you the truth. If someone tells you something with no evidence, no proof of it's correctness, and tells you that it is true because as a believer, THEY believe it's true, then you should believe that what they tell you is true.

In the scientific world, to avoid that type of problem, a testing procedure that proves beyond any doubt what-so-ever, is known as double blind testing. It's done with different people with different variations of order that eliminate any possibility of human predudice or favor.

As far as I know, double blind testing has never been performed in regards to flushing of marijuana prior to harvest.

It's not that I absolutely do not believe that it may help, it's the fact that I've studied botany and growing marijuana for most of my life (more than 45 years of growing), and nothing I've experienced shows that flushing is anything but a popular myth of the green crowd.

Until I read the results of a single blind testing of that process, I'll continue to believe that it's nothing but a myth to cover the unknown, much like the fanatics I mentioned above broadcast to propagate their own beliefs. It's a story without evidence. A claim without trial. A belief without proof of any kind. A popular fiction. A myth. A bedtime story that makes people sleep better.

That's cool with me. 

I'll wait for someone to prove it without the smoke and mirrors.


----------



## zipflip (May 18, 2009)

so let me see if i gettin this strait then stoney..
  ya seem to me to have acknowledged the nutes lodging up a joint. but wat u are tellin us then is that flushing does not eliminate that then, right.
   i am in no way arguein your education etc, but iam thinkin "where do the nutes go when the plant uptakes them?
 i'm guessin it burns them and inlamens terms it burns them off an they gone...no?
  and if that be the case then i myself would assume that by not feeding for length of time  that the plant would burn wat nutrients it has and not administering any more thus seems to me that it would eliminate it.
  but hey i am definately all ears as to why you personally dont feel this is a fact an that its just a myth or watever. i mean im curious bout this and am totally hearin from someone who has the educated mind of the whole concept so speak. 
  thanks


----------



## StoneyBud (May 18, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> so let me see if i gettin this strait then stoney..
> ya seem to me to have acknowledged the nutes lodging up a joint. but wat u are tellin us then is that flushing does not eliminate that then, right.
> i am in no way arguein your education etc, but iam thinkin "where do the nutes go when the plant uptakes them?


It's difficult sometimes to tell when someone is pulling your leg in a text post on the net.

No, I wasn't serious about nutes being in a joint. Not at all. 

No more than warning you that if farmers don't flush their crops, you'll be eating cow crap inside your next corn flakes because it flowed up through the corn plant into the ears of corn.

It simply doesn't work that way. 

There is WAY too much information to share on this topic than to post it in a marijuana growing site.

The fastest and best way I can explain it to you would be to tell you to go to your local library and sign out a book on BEGINNERS Botany. Look for nutrient uptake or the equivalant topics in that book and start reading.

Within a few hours of reading, you'll start getting an idea of why I think the entire concept of flushing marijuana is silly.

Peace!


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 18, 2009)

If your buds are not N deficient or have high levels of P, the yes, there will be issues with the taste/burn.

I have tried both ways, yes, flushing DOES make a difference. Only slightly....and if you are feeding your plants PROPERLY...then there may be no need anyways. 

N = Veg

P & K = Boost @ week 5.

That's it.

But...


If you continue to OVERFEED you plants (most common problem I have seen) Past that specific time...then yes, flush. 

Also...

If you use CHEAP NUTES or FOXFARM, they contain high levels of SALT, just like Miracle Grow. Flush.

I'm sorry stoney, but new evidence is new evidence. Flushing makes a difference and it is certainly grower specific.

I flush because I use many different stimulants towards the end +/- last two weeks to 21 days...depending on the strain.

I can tell you from many PERSONAL grows that Cinderella 99, which already tastes like nothing, if left un-flushed and overfed, like most, there is a staggering difference between that and previous harvest where flushing tech was used.

I used to think that it did not matter until recently. Then I found out fomr myself, which is really the best way.


----------



## intellenoob (May 18, 2009)

that "personal experience" thing is stoney's point. you knew they were flushed. placebo effect wasn't controlled. next time, flush some and don't flush others, then give them to someone and lie about which was which. granted, idk from experience, but i think stoney's argument is pretty strong.


----------



## zipflip (May 18, 2009)

thanks stoney. i dont know botu the library but im sure if i got wit the term beginner's botany and go wit it in google serch i should find some informative reading as well.  i just jotted it down on paper so i remember when them nite no action on mp really an i get bored lol.
  but definately curious of lookin into this myself an get some infor so that i myself can look at the science of it and see wat i think. and even then i could also do the same thing as well. flush some and not flush some an give to friend an lie to him bout the flushin or not . an see then... but who knows. to me i reall dont think it matters a whole hek a lot really wether ya do or dont flush  .   just goin by wat some say and wat i have found so far only. tho not enought to argue my opinion but still  i'd just like ta get an understandin lieku have stoney, of the whole deal.
  thanks


----------



## StoneyBud (May 19, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> I'm sorry stoney, but new evidence is new evidence. Flushing makes a difference and it is certainly grower specific


Hey, no need to be sorry. Keep in mind that the fact that *you* say it's so, doesn't make it so. You've done no double blind testing to verify your results, so your opinion is nothing more than that... an opinion.

Come back and claim it as a fact after you've verified it via double blind testing. THEN you'll have my full attention.

The entire reason for double blind testing is to take all the other variables OUT of the equation and prove that what you claim is actually what's happening.

Just the knowledge of smoking weed that you know belfore hand is flushed or not flushed blows your experiement away. It's not reliable testing method.

Until someone does that testing, flushing is nothing more than a very popular, unproven myth.

But like I said, if it makes you warm and fuzzy inside, then believe what you wish. Pink Unicorns, Sky Pixies, flushing, whatever...

Good luck to you man!


----------



## WeedHopper (May 19, 2009)

I have tried it both ways on my clones and I have seen nor tasted a difference. Not saying it aint so,,but I havent seen it. Never heard of flushing tomato plants are any other fruit. Seems to me they,,if anything,, would need to be flushed if taste was a problem.


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 19, 2009)

It is all about the burn folks. Too much nitrogen in your weed is too much nitrogen. Same with other MOBILE elements.  I can tell you, coming from a place where the streets are paved with weed and the sidewalks are covered with the corpses of failed growers, flushing the NPK out of your plants makes a significant difference. Lie I said before, try growing a strain that smells and tastes like nothing, feed it untill the end (I am only talking about mostly Nitrogen and Potassium) there is a significant difference in the burn and taste. 

No need for debate, studies or any of that crap. Getting the excess NPK out of your plants in the final weeks is a must ONLY IF YOU OVERFEED OR DO NOT FOLLOW THE FEEDING REGIMENT CORRECTLY.

Let me be more specific: If you are past week 5 or 6 (depending on the strain) and you are still giving your plants any N or P, you are going to know it when the product is dried.

Sorry folks, I know of more professionals in real life who grow, and flush. Their finished is top notch. Elite growers if you will and swear by fluishing or at the least, following the schedule. 

I have said it before, even though you have been growing since before I am alive, does not mean you are 100% correct, and I believe that this is the only thing that we disagree on....

...other than molasses makes your pants go crazy....joking.

...well, not really.

Oh, just for fun, here is how I flush:

Final 14 days:

1st Week, water and Advanced horticultires Bloom Final. Full dose. Gravity, three times.
2nd Week, water, mild kelp solution, flushing salts (to remove salts) weird huh?

Last two days before harvest, I do not water at all. Faster drying time.

...And believe you me, I am ALWAYS down for the pepsi challenge. Theres room for more bodies here. Plenty.


----------



## pcduck (May 19, 2009)

Is there a link to this double blind taste test you talk about Stoney?
I think it it would  an interesting reading for many of the members that need proof not to flush or to flush.


----------



## StoneyBud (May 19, 2009)

For those of you that are unfamiliar with what "Double Blind Testing" is, here's the way it's done if done with weed:

1. Two types of weed are used: Flushed and Not Flushed.

2. Both plants are grown under EXACTLY the same conditions and methods.

3. After harvesting, one toke batches are prepared of each type.

4. Each type is labeled as "A" or "B" and the person packaging them is the only one who knows which is which.

5. The first person is done.

6. The second person puts "A" in one new, clean pipe and "B" in a second new clean pipe. That person is the only person who knows which pipe "A" is in and which pipe "B" is in. He has no idea which is flushed or not.

7. A third person takes a toke of "A" and then "B". Records the variables such as how it burned, how it tasted, how harsh or smooth on a 1 to 10 scale.

8. After refreshing his/her mouth and throat exactly as before the first toke, the same tester now is given the same test again, but is given "B" first and then "A". Again, that person writes the results down.

9. The same test is done at least 20 times, mixing up the samples each time or not. "A" might be used four times in a row, or "B" could be.

10. After at least 20 tests with the first person, the same thing is done with at least 19 other people.

11. The results of all testers is combined and compared.

12. At that point, the flushed weed and unflushed weed are labeled in the data and the comparison will make it obvious if flushing mattered in the burning or taste of the weed.


Anything short of this type of test is meaningless. It's just called an opinion and treated as such. It's like hot sauces; tolerance, personal likes and dislikes, what was eaten with it, time of day, country, age, they all have to do with how a hot sauce will taste to an individual. Only with double blind testing can you find out if your hot sauce tastes like dog poo or if it's yummy to most people.

It's the same with weed.

The whole point with double blind testing is that neither the person preparing the tokes or the person taking the tokes knows which weed is which. This keeps any personal variables involved from being an issue.

The person taking the tokes has no idea which one he/she is smoking at any given time.


----------



## pcduck (May 19, 2009)

I think I would like to try this double blind test of yours. Would you please send 20 samples for me to try, I will send my results back to you.



Just kidding Stoney, So you have done this procedure?


----------



## StoneyBud (May 19, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> No need for debate, studies or any of that crap.


If one is listening to a persons opinion, then of course you're correct. However, what you've said is nothing more than your opinion. My opinion is 180 degrees out from yours. I've also known and know many, many dealers and growers over the years and currently. Florida is just as much a weed state as is California. I've also grown and lived in California. Flushing is a new fad. Just a fad. Because of it's followers lack of double blind testing, it's never going to be used by the majority of growers. It surely isn't now. Of the growers I know here, now, only one flushes. I've smoked his weed. It tastes just like the other growers weed.

See? This is why you're wrong when you say "No need for debate, studies or any of that crap". There certainly IS a need for it. A simple double blind test of the theory will once and for all prove or disprove it's validity.

I appreciate your opinion Effen, but I think the only reason you like flushing is because YOU like flushing and have convinced yourself that it does what you think it does.

The double blind testing can be done at any college with an AG department. Write to one and ask them to do it during their next schedule of classes. If there is one thing I learned about Botany classes at colleges, the students LOVE to do tests that involve weed.

Look for any search results for medical Marijuana that have an "edu" extension on the site and write them about the issue. I'm sure one of them would test it during a course.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 19, 2009)

Stoney,,I take it you and Effen dont see eye to eye on things. 
Like I said,,mine is for personal use only. I have not seen NOR tasted the difference with flushing or not flushing my clones. Course I am not a Pro like Effen,,so I dont know ****.
 BUT,, since I dont see the difference,,im good with my amature, screwed up, blind *** study.


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 19, 2009)

...Many dispenceries actually ask if your weed is properly flushed before purchasing it from you...

Out of curiosity, what kind of feeding regiment do you give your plants?

...from week 4 to finish. 

What is your regiment.



> I appreciate your opinion Effen, but I think the only reason you like flushing is because YOU like flushing and have convinced yourself that it does what you think it does.



you also have a really annoying way of belittling people who do not agree with you. I have "read" this tune a hundred times. Double blind this...and that. 

Facts are facts my bretheren, a vast majority of my growing information and TRAINING came from a gentleman who, without a doubt, knows more about growing cannabis than anyone I have ever met, read about or heard of. He is ALWAYS right and ALWAYS three steps ahead of the game, and continues to be. He was the first person to tell me not to listen to any of those big time grower advice guy's like Cervantes or Rosenthal. Those guy's are only hollywood. real growers don't have time to be on camera or take pictures for high times. Your either in the room, on the plot, reading or working on aquiring new gear and genetics. You are breeding, cloning, harvesting or tweaking your room. Its a lifestyle, a commitment. 

...and he is just one of MANY professional growers, many you may even know or have heard of. If you have been paying attention to the scene that is....

My uncle was a botanist.
My father was a farmer, both herbs, worms and tropical fruit.
They both own patents on two kinds of rosemerry and sage.
I have never seen bigger outdoor cannabis plants than the types they were breeding in the 70's. Insanity. They look really funny with all that hair though. The 70's must have been rad.

I used to do crossbreeding of passionfruits when I was 8 years old. I can still smell the bleach foot wash from the greenhouse. I can still feel the texture of the pearlite in my fingers.

I know of what I speak. 

What kind of weed did they use on this double blind test?
How experienced were the smokers?
Were any of them tobacco users?
Did they all brush their teeth before the test?
Did they all eat breakfast?

These are all variables that are almost IMPOSSIBLE to control in these types of test with a bunch of college students who just want to get high for a while cause everyone knows how boring lectures are.

Seriously man, this really is not my opinion, It is well known fact in the area that has more growers per square mile than anywhere else in the world. Flush your damn plants. Don't give them food past week 6(i) or 8(s). hormones and stimulants are fine. Micronutrients, fine. NO NPK. 

That is the issue. NITROGEN, which WILL NOT BURN. "...my joint won't stay lit, ect..."
Phosphorus, Pop, Crackle, Snap! Goes the joint when lit.

How can you possibly argue this? This is why flushing takes TWO WEEKS. I used to not advocate it at all, until I did my own side by side with cinderella 99, and unless you have either A, smoked C99 OR B, Grown a strain that tastes like NOTHING (like a blank canvas) and actually done it YOURSELF...

Well...

I don't know then.


----------



## NorCalHal (May 19, 2009)

This has been, and probably will be a debate for years to come.
Personally. I am up in the air about it. BUT, I do run plain phed water the last 10-14 days, though I do it because I feel that it helps the calyx swell more then running a nuit till the end.

This thread is at a GREAT time. I actually just changed my resevoirs over to water last nite on my Sour Diesel run. So timing is perfect.
I will make a batch of nuits and feed one of my plants nuits until the end of the cycle, while "flushing" the rest of the crop.
Thanks to Stoney, I will follow his "testing" method on a couple of close friends and post the results.
Not to worry, I grow the way I grow, and a "taste"test will not change my method of growing, so the results either way will not effect the way I do things.
But with the timing of this thread and my garden, I think I can help with a little more "real" testing.

Great debate guys!


----------



## StoneyBud (May 19, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Stoney,,I take it you and Effen dont see eye to eye on things.


He and I agree on almost everything except for flushing in regards to taste or burning quality.

Hey, that's what makes the world go round...

If we all thought exactly the same, it would be a boring world.

The entire reason for double blind testing is to remove personal opinion from the equation.

Effen's a great guy. He's just as strong willed and opinionated as I am. I think those are good qualities in a person. Who wants an old wishy-washy flip-flopping, spineless jelly fish's opinion?

I think I frustrate Effen because I won't take his or anyones opinion as being fact. I don't care if 30 people tell me that THEY think flushing works. At that point, I've just heard 30 opinions based on personal likes and dislikes. 

The testing that has been developed by scientists across the world is the only way to prove this type of issue. Opinions just fly around and get discussed. Testing results actually prove a theory.


----------



## NorCalHal (May 19, 2009)

As far as the dispensaries are concerned, I KNOW for a fact that they have no clue how/why/method/nuit chice of how the weed they are buying is grown.
I have had many a club TELL me that my herb is the best *Organic *they have seen.

I use GH.


----------



## StoneyBud (May 19, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Yawn....Many dispenceries actually ask if your weed is properly flushed before purchasing it from you...


I don't care. Many don't.

The "Yawn" crack is an impolite jab.

It also ended my participation in the discussion with you, Effen.

Go yawn at someone else.


----------



## NorCalHal (May 19, 2009)

Here is a thought thogh fellas, do you think that strain can and does play a role in this? 
We all know that different strains react differently to nuits, so it makes sense to me that certain strains will react different to final flushing, or running nuits till the end will have an effect on finished herb quality?


----------



## StoneyBud (May 19, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Here is a thought thogh fellas, do you think that strain can and does play a role in this?
> We all know that different strains react differently to nuits, so it makes sense to me that certain strains will react different to final flushing, or running nuits till the end will have an effect on finished herb quality?


Very possibly, NCH. Perhaps not also. The only proof possible is by utilizing double blind testing.

That's why it was developed.

If absolute care is taken to make the test totally fair to both sides, then the results mean something.

If someone who knows that they are smoking flushed weed says "Hey, this is smooth", then that person might just be having a smooth taste day.

Then someone hands that person unflushed weed and says "Here's that nasty, harsh unflushed crap", then the tester is going to already hate it.

See what I mean?

Only when the preparer and the tester are totally ignorant of what they are using, will the test mean anything.


----------



## StoneyBud (May 19, 2009)

If someone tells other scientists "Well I tested it and I was right", then the others just ignore them.

When submitted with data:

1. Exactly how the test was performed.

2. Enough tests to eliminate favor or factors that would alter the results like; time between tests, taste refreshers used, climate control in testing area...that sort of thing.

3. Enough testers to make the test results show that man, women, old, young, smokers, non-smokers, caffeine users, non caffeine users are used to eliminate any possibility of favor again.

If data is presented in this fashion, it's always taken as good data, but if only one testing is done by one place, it's also not taken too seriously. Only when two or more places do EXACTLY the same test and get the same results is the data taken as fact.

If the test results STILL vary, after two or more places do the tests, then the tests were not set up properly for the item being tested and they start all over after new testing criteria is set.

This is done until ALL the testing results in the same data. This method is done on every major food that is produced for humans. Medicines also.

Most food crop additives are required by the FDA to produce testing results such as this. No testing, no approval.

I find it hard to believe that someone, somewhere hasn't already performed these tests on medical weed.

If so, I sure haven't found it.


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 19, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> I don't care. Many don't.
> 
> The "Yawn" crack is an impolite jab.
> 
> ...



Sorry, I thought I deleted that part. 

I really don't mean any disrespect to you personally, you know that.
I do respect my elders. If I didn't, I would not have been gifted with the knowledge I have today. 

That goes for many on this site as well...


----------



## StoneyBud (May 19, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Sorry, I thought I deleted that part.
> 
> I really don't mean any disrespect to you personally, you know that.
> I do respect my elders. If I didn't, I would not have been gifted with the knowledge I have today.
> ...


Ok. You know me. I'm old, set in my ways, and not very tolerant of rudeness. I'm kinda like the Grandfather from hell. hehe

I'm in my new No Stress mode. Someone pulls a gun on me, I'm going to yawn in their face...   No stress!


----------



## pcduck (May 19, 2009)

> I find it hard to believe that someone, somewhere hasn't already performed these tests on medical weed.
> 
> If so, I sure haven't found it.



I am confused So nobody has actually done this double blind taste test? If that is true, all this is just based on opinion right? Maybe we should have someone here preform this test. Please send all samples to me, I will treat all samples the same and let ya know the results.


----------



## cuy103 (May 19, 2009)

Is the question of flushing regarding the taste and burn?

Are we debating whether or not flushing increases the effect it has on taste?  Or if it has any effect at all?

I definitely understand Effen Gee's point about having too much NPK when 
you overfeed or do not follow the feeding regiment correctly which might effect the burn.  I believe there's a solid scientific way of testing burn effects.

What about taste?  Can the way the bud burns inherently effect the taste?  
If the bud smokes smooth, will it always taste better?  If the bud smokes harsh, it always tastes worse?  Will you still get that lemon flavor you wanted?

If the burn can inherently effect the taste, and if flushing effects the burn, then I would think that flushing effect the taste as well.  

P.S.  All of this is just my *opinion*.  I'm kind of high right now and I'm feeling philosophical, which is why I'm asking so many questions.  

PEACE


----------



## StoneyBud (May 19, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Please send all samples to me, I will treat all samples the same and let ya know the results.


Hahahahahahaahahaha, yer killin me!  You weed *****! hehe


----------



## StoneyBud (May 19, 2009)

cuy103 said:
			
		

> Is the question of flushing regarding the taste and burn?
> 
> Are we debating whether or not flushing increases the effect it has on taste? Or if it has any effect at all?
> 
> ...


Exactly the type of questions that proper testing resolves. A machine is used by the cigarette companies to test the draw on the ciggys. Humans pull hard, soft, long, short, different each time. The machine doesn't. It does it over and over EXACTLY the same.

Have the machine pull the smoke and a human taste it. That way, burn and taste can be compared accurately.

Ciggy companies are set up to do the exact testing that we've been discussing. Makes me wonder if they've already done it with weed.


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 19, 2009)

No stress.


...but, if you post your address I would be happy to send you a "Free" sample!


My point is specifically about the burn. The N and P can effect the taste, only slightly. Imporper curing or early harvest will efeect it more than anything else.

My concern is the burn and the overall tone of the smoke. Harsh, smooth, watery, chunky, full bodied, or light.

These are factors that I belive _can_ effect taste on less flavorful strains.

...but with something like GDP (Grand Daddy Purple) or some strong Kush or Afghan Variety ( like Chemdog or SourD) it is less likely to be...picked up on.

My point is when Cindy 99 was used and improperly fed, and flushed (lack thereof) it burned poorly, cracked and had a significantly harder or harsher smoke than the cindy that was grown "properly".

I use kelp untill week 9 0r 10 and my pot does not taste like the ocean.

I cannot however speak for inorganic nutes and ferts. I do not use them.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 19, 2009)

Wouldnt not feeding for a couple weeks cut down on THC and Bud production? Just curious.It just seems to me that taking away from the feeding when the Buds are swelling the most in the last couple weeks,, makes no since. BUT,,,,I am not a Pro, and I dont have the experince that some of you do,so I dont know. But I would like to know what ya think.


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 19, 2009)

Good question. P is a precursor for THC, so in theory yes.

But...

Peak harvest is peak harvest. That usually occurs weeks before the plant is NATURALLY ripe. Prime harvest is an early harvest based on the lifespan of the plant.


----------



## smokeup420 (May 19, 2009)

dang da thread like blew up over night, i aint gonna read everything, but i am gonna flush it, dont care if it does or doesnt do anything. ima use 6.5 ph water and give it 5 - 6 g over a 2-3 hour period...... H.O SHOULD THIS BE DONE WHILE THE LIGHTS ARE ON OR OFF?


----------



## smokeup420 (May 19, 2009)

newgreenthumb said:
			
		

> be careful in flushing so as not to drown the root mass


 how would i avoid that? cuz i am dumpin 6 gal of water. are u just sayin do it slowly n let it drain then do some more?


----------



## smokeup420 (May 24, 2009)

???? lights on or off? n imma do it NOW!! flush!2 weeks 4 days left..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 25, 2009)

smokeup420 said:
			
		

> dang da thread like blew up over night, i aint gonna read everything, but i am gonna flush it, dont care if it does or doesnt do anything. ima use 6.5 ph water and give it 5 - 6 g over a 2-3 hour period...... H.O SHOULD THIS BE DONE WHILE THE LIGHTS ARE ON OR OFF?



Okay, let me get this right....you start a thread, you have dozens of people who take the time and energy to answer, but you are not going to even take the time to read the answers to the question you asked???????????????????????????????????????  Shame on you!

The answer to your subsequent questions could very well be in the posts that you are not going to take the time to read.


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 25, 2009)

since when is reading hard??


----------



## smokeup420 (May 25, 2009)

lol no, but i do hate it. i did end up reading everything half the stuff i didnt really understand but w.e... still didnt see nuthin about lights on or off. but w.e its done with now, she seems to be doing fine. so yea thanks everone!!! new pix up


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 25, 2009)

Well, okay, since you did read everything...Flushing is one of those projects that cannot be done in the grow room, so it is a lights on thing.  You are going to have to take your plant to the tub or shower or outside.  You are going to dump that 6 gals of water in several minutes, not several hours.


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 25, 2009)

definitely
i use a big sink ive got downstairs
i just put a milk crate upside down
in the sink and put the plant on it, keep
feeding it the water while letting it drain
through the holes down the drain 

kinda a pain in the bunyons flushing 6 plants
once a week or week and a half..
i do that after i start feeding either veg or flower nutes
3-4 feeds, flush, 3-4 feeds flush


----------



## smokeup420 (May 27, 2009)

thanks guys n gals, but i didnt do it in several min, i did it in a hour n a half.
now would it hurt if i did it one more time the last week, still seems shegettin some nute burn


----------

